# Casters???



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking to make some jet black and pure white solid blanks or at least cast with them. My question is what ingrediants do you casters use to make a jet black non transpapernt blank and a pure white non transparent blank??? Where do you get your ingrediants and how much is used ??? These need to be able to polish to a great shine. I will be using Silmar resin  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 15, 2012)

Plain black mica from coastal scents. It's very opaque so start with a little bit in the resin and add enough to coat you stir stick when you pull it out. White can go 2 ways. You can use the castin craft opaque white (woodnwhimsies has the best price). Or the opaque white from us composites. Add enough of either to coat the stir stick when you pull it out of the resin. All 3 polish to a great shine.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of the colors. I think you're wanting them in seperate blanks but this gives you an idea of opaquness and finish:


----------



## Tom T (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice pen and advice


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Jonothon. That is exactly what I want. Nice pen by the way. Will give the suggestions a look see. When you say US Composites, are you talking their powdercoating material???  If so don't they have a black too???


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 16, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> Thanks Jonothon. That is exactly what I want. Nice pen by the way. Will give the suggestions a look see. When you say US Composites, are you talking their powdercoating material???  If so don't they have a black too???



Thanks John. No, us composites has PR pigments for sale. Can't remember where the link is but if you click on their polyester resin tab you should see a link somewhere for pigments. The white is titanium dioxide (they have an off white too). They do have a black but I've never cared for it. I don't think it'll be what you want. 

Heck, if you'll cover the shipping I'll send ya enough of both colors to cast a handful of blanks. You can try them out and decide what you want to buy.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2012)

Jonathon

On the black, is that black mica or black oxide????


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 21, 2012)

Black mica only. I don't use the oxide...ever


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Black mica only. I don't use the oxide...ever


 

Thanks. Have some on order.


----------



## Wright (Dec 22, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has liquid cast colors in their PR section. I use them all the time with success. It is $6.00 a bottle but takes very, very, little color, about 3 or 4 drops for 3oz of PR.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 22, 2012)

Wright said:


> Hobby Lobby has liquid cast colors in their PR section. I use them all the time with success. It is $6.00 a bottle but takes very, very, little color, about 3 or 4 drops for 3oz of PR.




If you go to Hobby Lobby you have to book mark their site for the weekly coupons 40% off brings the price way down for the dyes.
In-Store Coupon : Weekly In-Store Specials : Hobby Lobby - Hobby Lobby 

They change the dates every week I have used two coupons during the same visit. Bought one bottle went out and put it in the truck and then went back in and bought another. Haven't had a problem yet!
:clown:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2012)

Wright said:


> Hobby Lobby has liquid cast colors in their PR section. I use them all the time with success. It is $6.00 a bottle but takes very, very, little color, about 3 or 4 drops for 3oz of PR.


 

Have you used a white and black???  Are they intense or pure????  I have seen Jonathon's blanks because he has made a few for me and the dyes he uses is deep and rich in color. I need pure white and pure black. May give them a try also.


----------

